# why no oil pressure guage?



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

geeze even my Chevy Express cargo van has one why not the goat?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

same with no cig lighter.... the manufacturers need to cut corners somewhere... you can allways add them tho... :willy: arty:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I am betting its an australian thing. I think they were going for the simplistic approach with the interior. Which I have to say I absolutley love.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

You can buy the 'Pod' for the top center of the dash, the australin cars had an oil gauge, but it's in bars and not in psi.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Rob in CT said:


> the australin cars had an oil gauge, but it's in bars and not in psi.


Any body have the Australian pic?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> geeze even my Chevy Express cargo van has one why not the goat?


I have wondered about this myself also.


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

the Manaro come with it.... Pontiac did not want to fork out the extra bucks to have the unit redesigned to meet U.S.DOT crash integrity, as "was" on the Manaro, it wont pass U.S. regs, so they found it cheaper to have an idiot light for both volts and oil pressure.... thats why they are not on our cars.

now, the unit is a plug-n-play... simple install..the 05's and 06's already come with the connector wired for it...its located in the vicinity of the right center A/C duct..some can get to it without removing the center console pieces and pulling the radio, some cant... i couldnt, i had to do the whole thing, and it still only took me less than an hour to do it...the radio pops right out with the radio removal tool, just like they do in fords...

you can get the gauges to match the ones in your car, blue, yellow, red... they are made for gm by holden. the oil pressure in bars is kinda cool, nice conversation starter... 1 bar = approx. 14.6 psi.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

they look phat bro


looks likt a big job was it?


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

GNX231 said:


> they look phat bro
> 
> 
> looks likt a big job was it?


nope. take your time, everything pops right out (clips) used my fingernails to pry stuff up, no scratches.


----------



## GBase (Jun 8, 2009)




----------

